# Morgan pony mare



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Please critique. No comments on rider. Or tack. The in movement photos are just to show how she is currently moving so you can use them or not as well. She also does not stand with her hind legs out behind her it's just the photo. It was hard to take Confo photos alone. I will get more pictures after a month when all the dressage and retraining her how to use herself with my trainer starts to show more. Thanks.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another photo.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another. My phone doesn't want to upload more than one a time.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Another try


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

You can see all the photos if you're on the enhanced mobile version if not it looks like only some come up.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I like her. She looks like a well balanced horse. Nothing bad jumps out at me. Of course, I'm a sucker for Morgans anyway, lol. Her coloring looks a lot like a Morgan mare I had as a kid, therefore, she's perfect.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a critique, but she sure is cute! She makes me want a Morgan.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

They're lovely lovely horses. They tend to be thinkers, sensitive, incredibly smart, and well over achievers in my experience. If you're the right kinda person for that type, they're the best hands down. They'll try their heart out.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The thing that jumped out to me is how small her hocks are. Nice horse.

I can't see all the pictures. I think she will move very nicely once your trainer gets to work on her!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've always been a fan of morgans! She looks really well put together. I love her neck and legs for the most part. Her pasterns are a little long and sloping on the front legs. Large expressive eyes and a sweet expression. What a lovely girl you have!


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll leave the critiquing to the pros but I gotta say you have a gorgeous little filly with the prettiest head


----------

